
Kosmos Looks to Establish K-12 School That Exists Entirely in VR - shafyy
https://vrscout.com/news/kosmos-k-12-school-exists-in-vr/
======
shafyy
I'm a founder of Kosmos and the story covers our intention well. I think the
most counterintuitiv thing for people who don't have a lot of experience with
VR is that VR is a fundamentally social technology.

For use cases where the social aspect is important, it is already better than
video calls and this is just the beginning.

